# Can I earn money in Australia while living in France/Italy?



## weathjess

Hi,
I am considering moving our family to France or Italy for 12 months. My husband would take a year off work and would be looking after the kids. I run an online business from home currently - it isn't passive income as such - I run paid webinars and do coaching and training of people 1:1 via zoom (so I figure I could do that from anywhere). 

Would I need a working visa in these countries or could we be on an extended tourist visa and still be earning my income in Australia and paying taxes in Australia?
Thanks.


----------



## Harry Moles

There is no "extended tourist visa" with which you can simply camp out for 12 months - the normal 90 out of 180 days Schengen rules apply. You might be able to apply for a "non-lucrative visa" to stay somewhere for a year but that would be on the basis of savings or passive income only; whether you then continued to do some remote work off the books would be between you and your conscience. That being said, some countries are opening up to digital nomads and allowing remote workers to stay for a year or two without having a local tax obligation, but I don't think that's happening in France or Italy.


----------



## Bevdeforges

For France you would definitely need a visa with working privileges, which means you would have to establish some sort of business entity in order to enroll in the proper tax and social insurance systems for your business. The first "challenge" to your plans would be to qualify for some sort of work visa - for "only" 12 months, it could prove somewhat challenging. The "visitor visa" (i.e. long-stay visa for those not working) is usually limited to those who are retired (with a pension) or to those with a pretty high net worth who are "living on the interest."

There is an "entrepreneur" visa, though this is where you may find the hoops a bit much for a limited stay. Requires that you are setting up a business in France and ideally one that would somehow be of benefit to France (i.e. you'd be hiring and/or training people in some new technology area).

There is also the "Passeport Talent" visa - though the requirements for this are pretty specific and aimed at bringing in people with high level technical skills (and the salaries to go with that) or unique and innovative services.

Start here for information on long-stay visas: Applying for a French visa in Australia
Though the English (and other non-French language) sites for France visas (the official government site) don't seem to be working lately. (Maybe on hold until the elections? Who knows?)


----------

